# $$$



## Narf (Aug 13, 2004)

How much do you think an average half decent darkroom would cost? Including everything, chemicals, enlarger, etc.?

Thanks


----------



## oriecat (Aug 14, 2004)

Couple hundred


----------



## Karalee (Aug 14, 2004)

Damn - is that all!


----------



## oriecat (Aug 14, 2004)

Lesse if i can recall it all... 

$50 for the enlarger plus some other crap
$30 for the developing timer?
$60 for the digital enlarger timer?
$100 for the electronic work bench, but any old table would work, so I wouldn't count that for others.
$10 for the grain enlarger
$20ish for a lot on ebay that included some trays and other misc stuff
$5 for fixer
$7 for paper developer
$4 for stop bath
a couple bucks for hypo clear
a couple bucks for film developer
free tank and reel
$25ish for graduates

nah I know I am forgetting something, but I got it all kinda sporadically


----------



## terri (Aug 14, 2004)

I know you use an Omega, Orie - you must have gotten an exceptionally sweet deal.   Is it in good repair?  Working well for you?   

I have half this stuff already (tanks, reels, trays, tongs, little stuff) but the big stumbling block in OUR household is hubby's insistence that we get some robo-enlarger, one that can take LF negative carriers and has a color head.   He says I'll thank him in the long run if we hold out.   I really hate pragmatic people.    :x


----------



## oriecat (Aug 14, 2004)

Yeah, B-600,  I got an awesome deal on ebay.  Opening and only bid!  If I recall right, the lady had it categorized wrong, so I just happened upon it, and it became my little secret.  Yeah, it's in beautiful shape, nary a scratch.

I've never used a color head, something about using a color enlarger for b&w just always felt wrong to me, even tho I know it's just like having the filters built in.  You guys could always have two!  One for you, one for him!


----------



## terri (Aug 14, 2004)

Although he's a B&W fine-art geek like the rest of us, he's made tons of color enlargements at work and has no fear of color management, so it makes sense - for him.   And of course, you are right, you're basically doing the same thing popping in the filters, which is how I was taught so I'm comfortable with it.    He thinks they are limiting.     

I like the Besselers I was using (um, 23 C III models I believe, some with color heads, some without) just fine!


----------



## havoc (Aug 14, 2004)

I used the Beseler 45's in my darkroom classes, and now any other enlarger i use doesn't live up to the hype. I love the Beseler 45. Its spendy as hell, but its worth every penny. It also has a color head attachment which would be convenient. Until i can scrounge up 4-500 for one on Ebay, i will have to use my little vivitar POS. But man do i dream for my Beseler back....


----------



## Narf (Aug 14, 2004)

Wow...that was way less than I was expecting, do I really need the timers though? I just basically need a really basic room, I don't do it professionaly or anything, wish I could but I ain't that good, It's just for a hobby.


----------



## Narf (Aug 14, 2004)

ummmm....I searched a few online stores, and the cheapest enlarger Henry's has is $400CAD. Does anyone know of stores where I could get it for cheaper in Canada?


----------



## Karalee (Aug 14, 2004)

http://www.freestylephoto.biz/sc_prod.php?cat_id=1601&pid=5627
although Im not sure if its as "toy" as the camera.


----------



## havoc (Aug 14, 2004)

You wanna buy used, off of Ebay for darkroom equipment. Its the cheapest place you will find anywhere.  Ebay id where Orie was getting her figures.


----------



## drlynn (Aug 14, 2004)

Karalee said:
			
		

> http://www.freestylephoto.biz/sc_prod.php?cat_id=1601&pid=5627
> although Im not sure if its as "toy" as the camera.



According to the review in _Shutterbug _ this month, it does pretty well, except for some vignetting on 6x6 negatives.  

The reviewer also recommended removing the soft rubber feet, which are too soft to be stable.  He said it was just fine without the feet, or you could rig some with supplies from Home Depot.


----------



## drlynn (Aug 14, 2004)

Oh yeah, the other thing.  It doesn't lock down really well when you swivel the head for wall projection for larger prints.  And the 75w bulb doesn't have enough power to go much bigger than 11x14, but you can do a little bigger.


----------



## oriecat (Aug 15, 2004)

Narf said:
			
		

> Wow...that was way less than I was expecting, do I really need the timers though?



Well you definitely need an enlarger timer.  You could use a clock (or even a kitchen timer) for developing, since it's pretty much in minutes, but for printing the times are generally in seconds and I don't think you can safely monitor that by hand and be consistent.  You don't have to get digital tho and it could be a lot cheaper.  I just got used to digital and love it so didn't want to go back to where I couldn't have a 7.2 second time


----------



## paul rond (Aug 23, 2004)

I have been keeping an eye on www.photo.net and saw many great enlargers from Beselers to Omegas just in these past few weeks being sold for almost nothing. There is a fine D3 going for $150 right now in their darkroom classifieds. 

APUG is another source for classifieds. I don't care for e-bay since most people wind up paying overly exagerated prices because of the bidding scheme or scams with friends pumping up prices. Buyer beware.


----------

